# meds after thyroid cancer i-131 ablation



## cgoeschel

When did you start thyroid medicine after I- 131 ablation for thyroid cancer?


----------



## tmdescovich

My doc started me on Synthroid 3 days after the I-131 dose. I think it varies.


----------



## cgoeschel

My doc wants me to wait until after the scan.....if I was hypo going into the ablation and the i-131 just fried the remaining cells, wouldnt my tsh continue to climb through the roof and try to stimulate new growth of cells. I would think that he would have wanted to start the meds within 48 to 72 hours of ablation. Looking for more opinions and experiences.


----------



## tmdescovich

It makes more sense to me to wait till after scan. I truly don't know why I was told to start them so early. I know my TSH was 49.05 3 days before Ablation so maybe that had something to do with it. Do you know what yours is/was? I know CareBear's docs told her she had to stay on the LID diet till after scan too. Which makes sense. I was told I could eat normal again. Seems like there would be standard answers to all this but NO. Thank goodness for this message board.


----------



## tina

Tina
Just finished reading your blog. It is wonderful! I am preparing myself for surgery soon so I can only hope to do as well as you. Not sure about the meds since I am not there yet, but keep us posted!
Huggs ~ Tina


----------



## GD Women

I didn't have cancer but the nuke lab wanted to do another uptake/scan after RAI to see if it worked. I had already started meds. Lab said I'd have to be off meds for two months before doing scan. I assume each lab is different but not by much. It's miserable having to go off meds. and then start all over - what a set back. You might go a little more hypo but I think you are saving yourself some problems and loss of precious time by heeding your doctor instruction not taking the meds. until after scan.


----------



## CareBear3030

My doc started me on my Synthroid the day after surgery. But, I did not have to go hypo for RAI an scan... I went on thyrogen instead of naturally hypo. Ask your doc about it especially since you are already so hypo.


----------



## cgoeschel

CareBear3030 said:


> My doc started me on my Synthroid the day after surgery. But, I did not have to go hypo for RAI an scan... I went on thyrogen instead of naturally hypo. Ask your doc about it especially since you are already so hypo.


I had my uptake scan today. Ill start my 175mcg of synthroid tomorrow.


----------



## CareBear3030

I'm so tired of crying!!! I really wish he'd hurry and up my does at 175!!! My dose of 112 is just not cutting it!!!

Glad you are able to start feeling better!!!


----------



## Hope57

My specialist has suggested the same as Carebear, that i would stay on my current meds dose and have 2 injection, then RAI, dose adjustment and scan.


----------



## cgoeschel

So Im on my 175mcg of Synthroid. How long does it take for it to bring you back down to normal tsh level? Being a thyroid cancer patient, im assuming they're wanting to make me a little hyper to keep any cells from trying to get started again. Ive read it can take up to 5 or 6 weeks. Is that why I still feel a little muscle aches and pains and generally not feeling good still after 1 1/2 weeks on Synthroid?


----------



## Andros

cgoeschel said:


> So Im on my 175mcg of Synthroid. How long does it take for it to bring you back down to normal tsh level? Being a thyroid cancer patient, im assuming they're wanting to make me a little hyper to keep any cells from trying to get started again. Ive read it can take up to 5 or 6 weeks. Is that why I still feel a little muscle aches and pains and generally not feeling good still after 1 1/2 weeks on Synthroid?


It takes 8 weeks for Synthroid to build up in your system. And you should be getting labs at least every 8 weeks so further titration can take place either up or down as indicated by labs and clinical evaluation.

If you are a cancer patient, yes................the TSH needs to be suppressed. That does not necessarily mean you will be hyper. My TSH is 0.03 all the time and no way am I hyper. My FT3 and FT4 are exactly where they should be. It is important to get the FREES.


----------



## cgoeschel

My first follow up after my October 4th rai ablation for papillary carcinoma is in December. Did any of you have to do blood work in between seeing your doctor after your ablation? Seems like a long time to be on a "guessing dose" of Synthroid to see if Im doing okay. Im still noticing that Im getting dry skin and my arm hair seems kind of like straw all of a sudden now 2 weeks post rai. Not to mention I still feel like crap. hmmmm


----------

